# Heart of the Matter Farm 2021-2022 kidding



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I have 6 boers and 1 half Nubian half Boer due in December. And 7 Boers due in January and possibly an Nubian. 
in my January group I have at least 3 that are going to have triplets and one of them I am to watch for a 4th baby. And she is a first timer. And depending if they took I have a fainting goat, 2 angoras and a Boer due in March/April.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You’re going to be very busy! Can’t wait to see the does and kids.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> You’re going to be very busy! Can’t wait to see the does and kids.


Hoping to get pictures of all them this week. I will be moving them around slowly this week. I have a lot of first timers this year too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> Hoping to get pictures of all them this week. I will be moving them around slowly this week. I have a lot of first timers this year too.


You’ll have your hands full...so exciting! 😃


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

WE NEED PICS!!!😍😍😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Of parents now.... And babies when they arrive!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I will get pictures up soon. I will do them in the groups they are due. Right now 15 are together. Once I move the 7 that are due here in December into the kidding barn. I will get pictures and put names and due dates and possibly how many the vet saw on ultrasounds.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> I will get pictures up soon. I will do them in the groups they are due. Right now 15 are together. Once I move the 7 that are due here in December into the kidding barn. I will get pictures and put names and due dates and possibly how many the vet saw on ultrasounds.


Yay! I can’t wait 😃 you always have such gorgeous kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Caramel- 2nd timer
Possibly Due: December 16th or 19th
Possibly having: 2
(She is 1/2 Nubian 1/2 Boer)









Jasmine- 1st timer
Possibly Due: December 15th or 19th
Possibly having: 1
(She is purebred boer)









Sapphire- 1st timer
Possibly Due: December 14th-19th
Possibly having: 1
(She is purebred Boer)


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Beautiful


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Opal- 2nd timer
Possibly due: December 14th-16th
Possibly having: 2
(She is full Boer)









Bluebell- 1st timer
Possibly due: December 12th
Possibly having: 2
(She is full Boer)









Nicole- 3rd or 4th timer
Possibly due: December 14th-19th
Possibly having: 2
(Full Boer)









Ivory- 3rd timer
Possibly due: December 14th or 18th
Possibly having: 2
(She is dairy Boer cross)


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

These are the 3 bucks I used for this group. These pics are from spring time. Ivory is the only bred to Bambam. Jasmine and Opal are bred to Red-neck. Caramel, Sapphire, Blubell and Nicole are bred to Chestnut.

Red-neck will be 2 in January. He is Chestnut’s son. He is bigger now then in the picture. He is the one on top of the tires.

Chestnut will be 4 in February. He is in front of the tires.

















Bambam was 1 year old. He was half Spanish half Boer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All looking good.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Love their names!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Ashlynn said:


> Love their names!


Thank you. Wait till you see the next 8 that are due in January.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice does & bucks! Now we have to wait to see the wee ones!😩 lol


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I can hardly wait. I told myself that I can not keep any does this time. But we will have to wait and see. 🤣🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Last time I said I wouldn’t keep any does I ended up keeping 3 lol. Stay strong and resist their cute little faces.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Still waiting on babies. I did have to give Jasmine a shot yesterday to induce her. She has gotten pregnancy toxemia. I have been treating her and she has not showing any improvement but she did not get any worse. She did start not eating all her feed. Her legs are swollen and she has a hard time walking. So on Wednesday around 12:17am we will have babies from her. Praying everything goes smoothly. She is a first timer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope Jasmine does well for you.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m sorry she got PT. I hope everything goes nice and smooth with Jasmine and babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sending prayers that the kidding is easy and the kidds are all healthy !


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Jasmine went at 9:30pm. I had to help her. But everything went smoothly. She has a buck and doe.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Awe congratulations! How cute!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! 🎉 They are adorable!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww so precious. How is Jasmine? Is she ok? Those 2 are sooo cute!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Jasmine is doing good. The babies heads was big. So more less pulled a little when she pushed.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

At 3:00am Bluebell gave me twin does. She was totally dilated to I had to help her and then the babies heads was big again so had to help her. She is a first timer. So far she is being an great mom.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations on all the kids!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay! I'm glad that she is doing well. The first timers are always a bit nerve wracking


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What a wonderful gift! Healthy kidds from a FF. So happy for you! Please add the kidds pictures and add to our totals. 2021 Kidding Tally! Thankyou.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awwww that is great! Congrats on all the healthy babies! Make sure you get a good nap in, before any more go into labor lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, a big congrats.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Omg how cute are they! Congrats!..... Work isn't over LOL.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Ivory has a buck and doe. She delivered around 5:00pm. This is her first time having a doe.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Awwwwwe


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What cute wee ones! Congrats!💕


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

What cuties! Congrats!!😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Opal has 2 does and 1 buck. Had to help. The first one was trying to come butt first. So Opal did not dilate at first. I had to help her dilate then once I found back legs and got them lined up out the baby came.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww! They’re adorable! Great job on the assist! Congratulations 🤗😃


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! What cuties!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What adorable triplets! So glad you were there to help! Good Job! Congrats💕💝


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good job 👍 

They are adorable.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Caramel has a buck and doe. Buck is a paint with dapples. Doe is tradition with cap. Not sure if she has dapples yet. Caramel did great she delivered them all herself. I was there just in case she needed help.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Gorgeous babies! Congratulation, good job momma 😀


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww so adorable...please please put them on the 2021 Kidding Tally..everyone can see them their! They are sooooo cute! GOOD JOB!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nicole just delivered at 1:30pm. 2 does


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww how.precious. love that dapple headed doe! Congrats! So.cute!!! And 2 Does! Woohoo!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Cuties!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I now have to train two 1 week old babies to a bottle. Jasmine was fine this morning but this afternoon when I was in the barn waiting on Nicole to kid. She was acting off. She was walking in circles. I had started her on medication for listeria and even gave her some calcium. Her legs was still swollen from her pregnancy toxemia. She did not make it.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh no. Im so sorry. If you need a good formula, let me know.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no. I'm so sorry.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Omg so sad  I'm so sorry! I'm sure they'll get hungry and catch on but I'll keep them in my thoughts!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

So Jasmine’s sister Sapphire decided to give me 3 doe kids tonight. She looked like she was only going to have one. I did pull the one because of her size. She is so tiny. Depending if Sapphire’s milk comes in more I might have to pull another one.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Awwee


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Youve been busy! Congrats on the Triplets ! I hope they all do well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry for the loss. 

Congrats on the cute kids.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> I now have to train two 1 week old babies to a bottle. Jasmine was fine this morning but this afternoon when I was in the barn waiting on Nicole to kid. She was acting off. She was walking in circles. I had started her on medication for listeria and even gave her some calcium. Her legs was still swollen from her pregnancy toxemia. She did not make it.


Im very sorry to hear......😭😭😭😭😭😭


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Jasmine’s babies have names now. Sheriff and Jade. They are doing great with taking the bottle. Jade is eating 6-8 oz and Sheriff is eating 9oz every 3-4 hours. I am not feeding them at through out the night. I have enough to do with Hazel. I am feeding her every 2-3 hours around the clock.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I really screwed myself this time. I normally have at least 4 weeks in between my groups of kidding. Well that did not happen this time. I have to bring in 7 that can go as early as December 28th. And I only have 7 stalls. I have an area in the kidding barn that has no pens. That where they are when they need space to kidded and move around. Pens are normally for feeding time and after they kid. I am not sure if I should put the pregnant ones in the pens and let mommas and babies out of the pens or let all mommas and babies in the pens till the pregnant one start delivering and move them out of the pen and put the one that just kid in the pen. It’s is too cold where I live to move babies out before 4 weeks old.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Awe I’m so sorry about Jasmine!  Glad the kids are ok.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Look how small Hazel is. Sapphire’s tiny baby. She is doing great in the house. eat great.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too adorable! I'd wait till does start birthing, then move around.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I’m so sorry to hear about Jasmine 😭
Congratulations on the kids they’re adorable. 
boy, do you have your hands full! Wish I was closer to help.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I moved my next group to kid into the kidding barn today. I double checked the due date and I have 1 that is due on the 1st. I will get pictures, names and possibly how many babies up then of each one.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nora
Possibly due on January 1st
Possibly having 2









Adle
Possibly due January 3rd
Possibly having 3









Lucy
Possibly due January 2nd or 7th
Possibly having 2









Maple 
Possibly due January 5th or 6th
Possibly having 1









Penny
Possibly due January 3r
Possibly having 3-4









Lilly
Possibly due January 2nd
Possibly having 2









Dusty
Possibly due January 2nd-7th
Possibly having 1


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All look great.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Gorgeous girls! I think Dusty might surprise you and have another tucked in there ...just a hunch 😌


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> Gorgeous girls! I think Dusty might surprise you and have another tucked in there ...just a hunch 😌


me too. She comes from a line of triplets. Her mom was Oreo. And Oreo use to give me triplets every year. Penny and her are sisters. Opaland Nicole are their half sisters. I have a feeling Lucy is going to give me triplets too.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How are the girls?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Everyone is doing good. It is snowing right now.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Burrrrrrrr🥶
Its 70 here but in the 20’s come New Years Eve 😖


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> Burrrrrrrr
> Its 70 here but in the 20’s come New Years Eve


Lucky, on Wednesday the high is -6 with a low of -14 now that's burrr  🧊


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Penny has a Buck and Doe. I am so thankful that she did not have triplets. Unless she decides to surprise me and pop another one out.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way to cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How beautiful! Anymore babies?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Dusty has a buck.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay 😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How cute!!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Adel decided to go this morning. And I was not around. She had triplets 2 boys 1 girl. If I was not late on getting out to do chores I would have been able to save the girl.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Lucy just had 2 bucks and 1 doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Congrats! Sad about the little girl 🙁


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nora has 2 bucks. They was trying to come at the same time🤦‍♀️.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh lord! How cute! Do you know if she's done?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes. I checked both. Nora always gives twins. Lucy always gives triplets.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Lots of cute kids! Glad you were able to sort out the over eager boys😉


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow it looks like you’ve been busy! Congratulations on the new additions!!!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes I have been busy. I have 2 more that need to kid. And they are both first timers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Maple had a beautiful paint and dapple buck kid. But it was to big for her and got stuck. And did not make it. 😞
I put Lucy’s buck kid that I had in the house to bottle with Maple. Hoping she will take it. So far she is letting him nurse. I am hoping Maple did not tear.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Aw. Hopefully she heals up well and takes the kid


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Lilly had a buck and doe.
I am officially done with January kidding.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Adorable! I love the belt. Hopefully you can take some time to enjoy all the new kids running around!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow you have been busy! I am so sorry for the losses and hope and pray that Maple will be okay and be a good mama to her adopted baby. I can't wait to see dry pics of all those colorful kids! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------

